# iNAS : utiliser facilement un volume réseau NTFS pour TM



## damdam13 (15 Juillet 2011)

bonjour , voila tout est dans le titre !

ce petit logiciel permet de créer de façon facile le "sparsebundle" pour que time machine puisse sauver sur un disque réseau qui n'est pas HFS .
pas besoin de mettre les mains dans le "cambouis" , il fait tout 

Testé avec time machine/OS.X.6.8 sur un NAS HP MV 5020pro , un PC à base de windows home server et un autre sur Ubuntu server via SMB.

le lien : http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IIHY1J5D

Damien


----------

